

Ask HN: Advice about diving into web analytics? - athesyn

I'm currently working on my final year Computing project and decided to write a real-time web analytics application with visualization.<p>For research I'm spending a lot of time reading about the concepts and architecture of web analysis. Any recommendations in what papers to read, coding paradigms etc would be very helpful.<p>Thanks all.
======
arkitaip
For a customer perspective, check out Avinash Kaushik's books on web
statistics. They are highly recommended and full of best practices that you
should be aware of. Of course, if you are really ambitious you could reach out
to him and others in the industry to find out a niche.

Web Analytics: An Hour a Day: [http://www.amazon.com/Web-Analytics-Hour-
Avinash-Kaushik/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Web-Analytics-Hour-Avinash-
Kaushik/dp/0470130652/)

Web Analytics 2.0: The Art of Online Accountability and Science of Customer
Centricity: [http://www.amazon.com/Web-Analytics-2-0-Accountability-
Centr...](http://www.amazon.com/Web-Analytics-2-0-Accountability-
Centricity/dp/0470529393/)

